# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Perkenalan

## Budi85

Ijin gabung, suhu2 koi.
Salam kenal dari tambun.
Saya newbie, senang sekali bisa gabung di forum ini sehingga menambah wawasan saya tentang koi.

----------


## LDJ

senang sekali dengan kehadiran om, selamat bergabung

----------

